# Help! Clipping Boer Goat question



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok, I always have questions this time of year about clipping lol

So this year, the kids have a January buck kid that is still very fuzzy. We've been grooming him 2x a day, and he's finally getting a lot off, but he has a long way to go. 
Then there are 3 January doe kids, 1 has curly/wavy hair, 1 has wild hair, and the other is still shedding out.

Last year we didn't have to do much to the goats, brushing did most of it, and 1/2 of them were April babies that just needed cleaned up they didn't have the shedding issue.

I have Wahl Km2 clippers with #7 and #10 blades. 
I bought the Andis large comb set last year, but they are all too big  I tried to use the smallest one on the buck kid today and felt it was still too long and bushy. 
So I was planning to go ahead and get the Andis small comb set. A friend recommended the Wahl metal set, but sadly my budget is very tight for this so I may have to put off getting the nicer set until next year.

With that said. Any idea how short the buck's body should be? Which comb would probably be good for the body and the neck? Like I said he's a fluff lol The kids have a show in 3 1/2 weeks. If I can get the comb set, I could do a trim this weekend, then clean up again a few days before the show.

What would your ideal comb size be for January does? Just curious. I don't plan on taking much off of their bodies, basically just cleaning up wild hairs, belly/chest/neck/legs, etc.

This is the set I may have to settle with:
http://www.groomerschoice.com/Andis-9-Piece-Small-Comb-Set/productinfo/AN12860/

This is the most recent pic of Mr Fuzz Butt lol I did clip him some today, but again, it didn't do much, although his neck, chest, and butt look less wild









A couple of weeks ago, so he's not 'as' fluffy


















Lil miss 'wavy and wild' hair









Her hair isn't actually too bad, just the long hairs that need to be cleaned up, I think brushing 2x a day will continue to help with the rest 









Lil Miss Fuzz Butt, she's still shedding, and has a ways to go... she needs some help lol


















Any opinions and thoughts would be appreciated before I start mutilating their hair lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful goats!  I really like the big buck with a cape in that one picture. 

They are fluffy, but I don't think you need to do a full body clip on any of them. I've seen worse... way worse.  I would use a 3/8 inch guard on the neck and then 1/2 to 3/4 inch to blend that. I'd do the chest floor with no guard and the belly with 3/8.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Beautiful goats!  I really like the big buck with a cape in that one picture.
> 
> They are fluffy, but I don't think you need to do a full body clip on any of them. I've seen worse... way worse.  I would use a 3/8 inch guard on the neck and then 1/2 to 3/4 inch to blend that. I'd do the chest floor with no guard and the belly with 3/8.


Thanks!  
The paint buck in the pic is from a friend of ours, we adore him! We'll be breeding most of the does to him after my son gets done showing him this summer. Thankfully I don't have much clipping to do on him at all, just long/stray hairs.
The fluff on the other buck is really bad, especially on the top of his butt lol His hair on his sides was uneven so I tried to clean him up, but couldn't get it the way I thought it should have been <a tad bit shorter, his hair is at least 1 1/2" long lol>, I will have to wait until we get the comb set. So I did a bit of a chop job since I didn't finish it lol His tail and back of his legs/butt don't look as crazy now, but I need to even it all up. I'm going to order the comb set so we can finish him on Saturday


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, if you think a full body clip would be good for him this is what I usually do. 3/8 inch on the neck, blend with 1/2, switch to 5/8 for the entire body, then switch to 1 inch for the hip and rear. Also, one tip is to carve out the hock fairly short to make the rear muscle stand out.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! Well, we did him and 3 does yesterday. I tried everything I could to not do too much to him, but he looked ridiculous lol I ended up giving him a full body clip. His fuzz is so bad that it looked choppy, but I think it will grow out and look just fine over the next few weeks. He does look sooo much better IMO, and the kids are happy with him, so I guess that is what it really comes down to  Because his hair was so wild & uneven, I used 1/2 inch all over, and then shorter on the neck, chest and legs. We'll brush more of the fuzz out, and hopefully he'll have a sleeker look, not a fuzzball one lol

The does, I used a 1" on their body which was just right IMO, as it took off the longer hairs. Legs were the hardest, a couple had 2" or more on the back of their legs/butt lol I trimmed them the best I could, and think they look so much better - cleaner looking 
I think the part I am least happy about is the legs, because they each had such fuzzy/wild hair on the tops of their legs going down to the hock,/knee it was really hard to blend. 
I haven't taken a second look at them, will do that today. I think if they are brushing every day <I brush in the mornings, they brush after school>, then they'll be fine, and just clean up long hair & feet 

I'll get pics sometime later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Good job! I'll look forward to seeing the updated pictures.


----------

